# Necesito diagrama para tv Atvio mtv3212lcd.



## ARCHY

La tv recibió un alto voltaje, alguien que me proporcione algun diagrama para ver donde esta el daño y ver si se puede corregir. Gracias . ...


----------



## el-rey-julien

empezá por identificar la fuente ,publica el numero matricula o algo para identificar el modulo de la fuente,
que es lo primero que se rompe cuando le pega un rayo 
,
no estoy 100% pero creo que la fuente es hisense ,publica el chasis y/o numero de modelo de fuente


----------



## ARCHY

la tarjeta es AY130P-4HF13 GRACIAS.



Esta es la tarjeta
 gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

fuente china ,no te queda otra que ir descargando e ir mirando 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/lcd/

descarga primero las que coinciden los ic de la fuente , la descarga es gratis pero tiene un limite por dia


----------



## ARCHY

ok muchas gracias


----------



## DIEGO FLORES HERNANDEZ

Hola, un saludo a todos los del foro, necesito diagrama de una pantalla Atvio mtv3212lcd


----------

